# [SELF-GENTOO][KERNEL] Cougar! v3.0.8

## Belliash

Witam,

Chcialbym wszystkich oficjalnie poinformowac ze nie bedzie nowej wersji patchsetu. Ani to -morph ani -arcon.

Moze kiedys pojawi sie jeszcze jakas wersja (moze 2.6.30  :Razz: ) ale aktualnie nie bede rozwijal zadnego patchsetu.

Za to moge Wam polecic cos zupelnie nowego...Cougar!

Ebuild do wersji -9999 znajduje sie w overlayu (tam gdzie arcon-sources).

Aktualna wersja z SVN (rewizja 564) kompiluje sie bez problemu i nie powinna sprawiac wiecej problemow.

Jest to Cougar! w wersji 1.2.

W chwili gdy dowiem sie jak zmusic portage do pobierania paczki z SVN z konkretnej rewizji (nie najnowszej) zrobie nowego ebuilda do v1.2 oraz nowszych, gdy ujrza swiatlo dzienne.

Poki co aktualna wersja powinna dzialac, jednakze w przyszlosci nie zalecam uzywania -9999, a ebuild tez wersji zostanie zamaskowany keywordem -*

Aktualnie Cougar! ma keyword ~amd64

Kilka slow o Cougar!:

* Kernel ten przeznaczony jest tylko i wylacznie dla procesorow AMD64/EM64T i dzialac bedzie tylko z 64-bitowym Linuksem a w przyszlosci z Cinay!

* stworzony zostal z mysla o CinayOS

* szczegolny nacisk kladziony jest na szybkosc, wydajnosc i stabilnosc

* kompatybilny z Linuksem w wersji 2.6.21/2.6.22 (dokladnie ciezko powiedziec, ale przedstawia sie jako 2.6.22 - stabilne wydanie ktorego jeszcze nie ma  :Wink: )

* wiecej tutaj: http://arcong.ath.cx/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32

Wszystkich ktorzy posiadaja 64-bitowa instalacje Gentoo Linux zachecam goraco do testow a sam sluze wsparciem technicznym!

Pozdrawiam!

P.S. Nie zapomnijcie podlinkowac Cougara do /usr/src/linux! W przeciwnym wypadku nie bedziecie w stanie skompilowac zadnych zewnetrznych sterownikow!

----------

## kfiaciarka

moze da rade updatować do http://mactel-linux.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/mactel-linux/trunk/kernel/mactel-patches-2.6.21/

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> moze da rade updatować do http://mactel-linux.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/mactel-linux/trunk/kernel/mactel-patches-2.6.21/

 

Te latki zostaly stworzone dla 2.6.21 i je wlasnie uzylem  :Smile: 

Tak wiec nie ma czego upgradeowac...

Jedynie coretemp nie wszedl w sklad z tego samego wzgledu co w 2.6.20 - mianowicie jest juz zaimplementowana obsługa c2d i innych (inna łatka)

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## kfiaciarka

ok, rozumiem,

----------

## no4b

A może by tak badram? :>

----------

## wuja

Jest.

```
KQ ~ # uname -r

2.6.21-arcon1
```

Jak na razie, działa.

Podziękowania.

----------

## manwe_

Spróbowałem jajko, ale niestety ndiswrapper przestał działać [standardowe rozłączanie, po ponownym błąd o zajętości urządzenia, etc. - to co zawsze]. Kiedyś jak będę miał za dużo czasu sprawdzę, czy to przypadłość .21 czy samego arcon. A póki co wracam do .19-beyond2. Aha, no i brakuje SCHED_IDLEPRO  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Spróbowałem jajko, ale niestety ndiswrapper przestał działać [standardowe rozłączanie, po ponownym błąd o zajętości urządzenia, etc. - to co zawsze]. Kiedyś jak będę miał za dużo czasu sprawdzę, czy to przypadłość .21 czy samego arcon. A póki co wracam do .19-beyond2. Aha, no i brakuje SCHED_IDLEPRO 

 

w 2.6.20 zdaje sie tez nie dzialal... i wydaje misie ze ma to zwiazek ze zmiana API...

----------

## largo3

```
largo3@gentoo-base ~ $ uname -r

2.6.21-arcon1
```

Ładnie, wszystko działa. Dobra robota Morpheouss, dzięki.

Pozdr.

----------

## Yatmai

Postawiłem sobie arcon-sources na laptopie, tuż po wybraniu z gruba wywala cały ekran błędów o i2c, choć nie wiem jeszcze czy to nie moja wina (nowy system postawiłem  :Very Happy: ), a poza tym bez zarzutu  :Smile: 

----------

## Maf

Pozwolę sobie infantylnie zapytać, na czym polega wyższość tego jajka nad standardowym 2.6.21?  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Że ma w sobie gentoo-patches, suspend2 i atop dzięki czemu ręcznie se nie musze łatać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Że ma w sobie gentoo-patches, suspend2 i atop dzięki czemu ręcznie se nie musze łatać 

 

a gdzie sie te atop ustawia?

----------

## Yatmai

Ustawia ? Tego nie znajdziesz w menuconfig, raczej sys-process/atop  :Wink: 

----------

## XianN

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *manwe_ wrote:*   Spróbowałem jajko, ale niestety ndiswrapper przestał działać [standardowe rozłączanie, po ponownym błąd o zajętości urządzenia, etc. - to co zawsze]. Kiedyś jak będę miał za dużo czasu sprawdzę, czy to przypadłość .21 czy samego arcon. A póki co wracam do .19-beyond2. Aha, no i brakuje SCHED_IDLEPRO  
> 
> w 2.6.20 zdaje sie tez nie dzialal... i wydaje misie ze ma to zwiazek ze zmiana API...

 

E-e, na 2.6.20-no2 dzialal mi ndiswrapper, wiec to chyba nie to...

----------

## wuja

Mam jakiś problem na arcon-sources z wyciekiem pamięci. Podobne objawy jak Morpheouss opisywał w wątku Cos muli... - ani myszką cos zrobić, ani Alt+F1, tylko reset

----------

## Belliash

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Mam jakiś problem na arcon-sources z wyciekiem pamięci. Podobne objawy jak Morpheouss opisywał w wątku Cos muli... - ani myszką cos zrobić, ani Alt+F1, tylko reset

 

ja bym obstawial na preemptable rcu...

co prawda na 2.6.20 to dzialalo ale na 2.6.19 z kolei nie bardzo...

Na 2.6.21 jeszcze tego nie sprawdzalem.

A moze to jest zalezne od jakiejs innej opcji w kernelu albo od sprzetu?

Na pewno w 2.6.20 ialem wycieki z tym RCU na x86 a na x86_64 nie...

Poki co mozesz sprobowac z classic rcu albo wprocic do 2.6.20_morph12.

Przyznam szczerze ze przed 20 maja nie wiele zrobie...

Tym bardziej ze jak uruchomie VmWare to system zamula (tak jak w przytoczonym watku) to jeszcze mam mase uszkodzonych plikow na XFS...

Nie mam czasu nawet postawic se sysa a ReiserFS.

Mam cicha nadzieje ze do tego czasu ukaza sie stage 2007.0 to se po 20 maja posadze nowiutki systemik na 2.6.21_arcon1 albo _acron2.

Znajac zycie bedzie to _arcon2. Nie bede przeciez siedzial bezczynnie i czekal az mi sie caly system zemerguje  :Wink: 

Tak wiec mysle ze ~20maja mozecie spodziewac sie kolejnej wersji patchsetu.

Do tego czasu chetnie poczytalbym o tej i innych przypadlosciach by moc je wyeliminowac w kolejnej wersji patchsetu.

Poki co nie moge jednak nic zrobic...

Czekam na dalsze info

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## wuja

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poki co mozesz sprobowac z classic rcu albo wprocic do 2.6.20_morph12.
> 
> 

 

Wróciłem do 2.6.20_morph12. Robię porządek (czytaj: emerguję wsio) i potem będę testował 2.6.21_arcon

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

uname -a

Linux osgiliath 2.6.21-arcon1 #1 PREEMPT Sun Apr 29 23:07:21 CEST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Ja nie mam jakichś wycieków, poza tym że mi często thunderbird faultuje :/

----------

## Vegan

moglbys podac wersje patchy jakis uzyles np CFS v6 czy 7 ?

----------

## Belliash

Za kilka dni powinien swiatlo dzienne ujrzec -arcon2.

Zmieni sie drastycznie wzgledem "jedynki". Wyrzuce np suspend2.

Takze jeszcze troszke cierpliwosci  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

I może staircase sched. od CK ?

----------

## canni

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> (...) Wyrzuce np suspend2.

 

A można wiedzieć czemu, suspend2 wylatuje z patchset'u?

----------

## Yatmai

A no właśnie dlaczemu ? To jedyna szansa że kiedyś odpale hibernacje, bo nie chce mi sie nigdy przełączać na suspend-sources żeby sie dowiedzieć, że hibernacja dalej nie działa.

----------

## skazi

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> I może staircase sched. od CK ?

 

Jestem za.

----------

## Maf

I ja też

----------

## kneczaj

Jak wyrzucisz suspend2 to chyba podziękuje nowej wersji i zostane przy jedynce   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Belliash

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> Jak wyrzucisz suspend2 to chyba podziękuje nowej wersji i zostane przy jedynce  

 

suspend2 powoduje rozne krzaczki...

A [rzeciez to samo mozna uzyskac na kernelowym suspendzie + ususpend, wiec nie rozumiem w czym problem i za przeproszeniem na cholere Wam ten suspend2 ?

----------

## kneczaj

Nigdy nie próbowałem swsuspend i ususpend (rozumiem, że chodzi ci o userspace suspend), mam suspend2 skonfigurowany, używam na codzień i nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń.

Z tego co zauważyłem to chyba nie ma ebuildu do ususpend w portage.

Masz może namiary na jakieś howto, jak to zkonfigurować??

----------

## Belliash

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> Nigdy nie próbowałem swsuspend i ususpend (rozumiem, że chodzi ci o userspace suspend), mam suspend2 skonfigurowany, używam na codzień i nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń.
> 
> Z tego co zauważyłem to chyba nie ma ebuildu do ususpend w portage.
> 
> Masz może namiary na jakieś howto, jak to zkonfigurować??

 

Poszukam czegos wiecej w tym zakresie...

Poki co: Powiedz mi prosze... Jak dziala Ci suspend2? Nie masz zadnych problemow? Co z Xami? Masz karte nvidii? ATI? ...?

Mozesz napisac cos wiecej na ten temat?

----------

## Yatmai

No mnie suspend2 bez X'ów fajnie zasypia i wstaje, problem tylko z tą nieszczęsną nVidią... Ale na starym suspend (choć tego za  wiele nie męczyłem) w ogóle nie chciało spać

----------

## kneczaj

 *Quote:*   

> Powiedz mi prosze... Jak dziala Ci suspend2? Nie masz zadnych problemow? Co z Xami? Masz karte nvidii? ATI? ...? 
> 
> Mozesz napisac cos wiecej na ten temat?

 

Nie mam żadnych problemów, suspend2 działa bardzo ładnie, nie sprawdzałem suspend-to-ram. Mam kartę nvidia, kde i skrót do hibernacji na pasku zadań. Obraz jest zgrywany na partycję swap. Robiłem wg howto na gentoo-wiki.

Mogę jeszcze powiedzieć, że przy hibernacji nie wyłączają się żadne usługi i nie są odłączane żadne moduły jądra.

Domyślnie moduł nvidia jest w pliku blacklisted-modules, a wiec przed hibernacją jest wywalany z pamięci, a wtedy X'y odmawiają posłuszeństawa. 

Spróbujcie zahaszować opcję 

```
UnloadBlacklistedModules yes
```

w pliku /etc/hibernate/common.conf

i potem odpalić hibernację, a jak to nie wyjdzie to wtedy zahaszujcie nvidię w pliku /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

----------

## c2p

U mnie też działa suspend2 z X'ami i na dodatek z nVidią  :Very Happy: . Wywaliłem wpis nvidia z /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules. Później podczas "wybudzania" systemu, ekran pozostawał ciągle czarny, więc na końcu linii kernel=.... w grubie dopisałem:

acpi_sleep=s3_mode i teraz hibernacja działa świetnie.

----------

## Yatmai

Kurcze, próbowałem poniższe konfiguracje, tylko coś mi po komendzie hibernate wywala Kernel Oops  :Sad:  Niezależnie od tego czy mam X'y (i moduł nvidia) czy nie, więc będzie coś w jajku skopane.

Jak będe miał chwile, to pogrzebie przy tym, bo pewnie wina configa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

```
001-patch-to-1.patch             012-thinkpad.patch          023-daconfig.patch            034-config-nr-tty-devices.patch                        045-sigmatel_audio3.patch

002-sched-cfs-v10.patch          013-ext4-updates.patch      024-ipw3945.patch             035-usbxchange.patch                                   046-applesmc-standard.patch

003-sched-cfs-v10-boost.patch    014-reiser4.patch           025-atop-cnt.patch            036-add-coretemp-driver.patch                          047-applesmc-enum.patch

004-sched-cfs-v10-tunables.atch  015-unionfs.patch           026-atop-acct.patch           037-edac-new-opteron-athlon64-controller-driver.patch  048-applesmc-fix-sleep.patch

005-genpatches.patch             016-udf.patch               027-ide-delay.patch           038-applesmc.patch                                     049-applesmc-int.patch

006-ckpatches-4.patch            017-fuse.patch              028-cflags-hacking.patch      039-appleir.patch                                      050-usb-hid-interval-pooling.patch

007-rcu-preemptable.patch        018-enable-4k-stack.patch   029-execshield.patch          040-msr-on-cpu.patch

008-adaptive-readahead.patch     019-864hz-kconfig.patch     030-execshield-kconfig.patch  041-appletouch.patch

009-realtime-lsm.patch           020-cpuidle.patch           031-acpi-dsdt-initrd.patch    042-sigmatel-audio.patch

010-suspend2.patch               021-xpad-360-support.patch  032-sony-laptop.patch         043-msr.patch

011-linux-phc.patch              022-fix-sis900-oops.patch   033-toshiba-laptop.patch      044-applesmc_joydev.patch
```

Takie latki prawdopodobnie znajda sie w -arcon2

Poki cowszystkie sie nakladaja... brakuje tylko ebuilda...

Sam nie testowalem...

I mamy 2 mozliwoscie:

1) Poczekamy ok tygodnia i go przetestuje

2) Wydam go dzis wieczor, sami potestujecie i ew. bledy jaki mi zglosicie postaram sie naprawic w -arcon3

Co wolicie?

----------

## Spaulding

ja jestem za tym 2  :Smile:  moge testowac :]

----------

## Belliash

Noo dobra...

Wrzucilem ebuilda.. ale...

1) nie testowalem go (nawet nie emergowalem)

2) nie wygenerowalem nowego manifesta ale zrobie to za jakas godzinke (mam nadzieje), zrszta poinformuje o tym fakcie  :Wink: 

dodalem manifesta!

znalazlem drobnego buga wiec nie kompilowac!

zaraz naprawie!!!!!!!!

------------------

18:17! Powinno juz dzialac!

Jezeli ktos mnie wyprzedzil i ma jakies problemy to zanim cos tu napisze niech zrobi upgrade repozytorium i przemerguje kernela!

----------

## XianN

Propozycja latek: http://www.linuxpowertop.org/known.php.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Belliash

Emerguje sie i kompiluje!

Zapraszam do testow!  :Wink: 

----------

## XianN

Heh, no fakt:) Zapomnialem napisac, ze sie merguje i kompiluje, nawet dziala stabilnie i przyjemnie, problemow nie nastrecza, w dmesg'u glupot nie pisze, na zakretach nie zwalnia...  :Very Happy: 

Dobra robota;-)

Co do suspend2 i nvidia: U mnie dziala wersja z rmmod nvidia (musi byc wtedy force) jak i zostawieniem go w spokoju. Ale zanim doszedlem do tego, ze trzeba compiza wylaczyc minelo kilka dni...

----------

## Yatmai

Zmieniłem jajko na arcon. Skompilowało sie fajnie, wstało, hibernacja nie wywala już kernel oops'a ale i tak z nvidią nie wstaje  :Sad: 

----------

## XianN

@Morpheouss: Hmm, nie widze Linux-PHC, chociaz w wykazie latek piszesz, ze bedzie... U mnie zle czy rzeczywiscie nie ma tej latki?

----------

## Belliash

Jest PHC ale jesto to lata tylko na x86. Jezeli masz x86_64 to moze sprobuj PCUIDLE?

O co chodzi z ta nvidia?

Co prawda emerguje dopiero kdebase  :Smile:  ale aktualnie mam zabootowanego 2.6.21-arcon2 xserver v1.3.0 i najnowsze stery nvidi (beta z overlaya) i jakichs problemow z wizja nie napotkalem... Moze dlatego ze jeszcze nie posadzilem godo konca? A moze ....

Poprostu napiszcie what's wrong to sie rozejrze  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Morph, to w końcu jest suspend2 w arcon2 czy wyleciało ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kneczaj

 *Quote:*   

> Morph, to w końcu jest suspend2 w arcon2 czy wyleciało ? 

 

Jest, zobacz na wykazie łatek  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Quote:*   

> Takie latki prawdopodobnie znajda sie w -arcon2

  więc wolę się upewnić  :Wink: 

----------

## XianN

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> O co chodzi z ta nvidia?

 

Heh, nie wiem czy to o to Ci chodzi w pytaniu (jak mi kac przejdzie to bede wiedzial...), ale odpowiem. Wczesniej byla dyskusja o suspend2 i bylo co zrobic, zeby dzialalo z nvidia. No to napisalem tylko, ze dziala:) Ale calosc to taki OT maly:-)

----------

## Piecia

A jak wam działa klawiatura pod tym kernelem? W sumie pisać mogę normalnie ale pod mc muszę szybko i delikatnie  klikać bo inaczej działa tak jakbym ciagle trzymał klawisz.

----------

## Kajan

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> A jak wam działa klawiatura pod tym kernelem? W sumie pisać mogę normalnie ale pod mc muszę szybko i delikatnie  klikać bo inaczej działa tak jakbym ciagle trzymał klawisz.

 

W moim przypadku nic takiego się nie dzieje.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## XianN

Jest ok. Dzialam na tym kernelu juz jakis czas i nie widze problemow. Chociaz raz mialem taka sytuacje, ze caly czas byl 'wcisniety' jakis klawisz, ale pamietam, ze robilem wtedy cos dziwnego (a co to juz nie pamietam:P), wiec to moze byc wina tej 'dziwnej rzeczy'.

----------

## Belliash

 *XianN wrote:*   

> Jest ok. Dzialam na tym kernelu juz jakis czas i nie widze problemow. Chociaz raz mialem taka sytuacje, ze caly czas byl 'wcisniety' jakis klawisz, ale pamietam, ze robilem wtedy cos dziwnego (a co to juz nie pamietam:P), wiec to moze byc wina tej 'dziwnej rzeczy'.

 

ja sie z takim czyms jeszcze nie spotkalem  :Razz: 

----------

## XianN

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> ja sie z takim czyms jeszcze nie spotkalem 

 

Mowisz o wcisnietym klawiszu czy dzialaniu na tym kernelu bez problemow?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Belliash

 *XianN wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   ja sie z takim czyms jeszcze nie spotkalem  
> 
> Mowisz o wcisnietym klawiszu czy dzialaniu na tym kernelu bez problemow? 

 

 :Laughing: 

o klawiszu, tak mysle  :Razz: 

spytam brata czy sie keidys zawiesil ;]

----------

## XianN

Juz sobie przypomnialem co to bylo to dziwne cos... Mialem odpalonego Micro and soft Visual C++ 6.0 w wine i zrobilem suspend. Jak system sie obudzil to takie cos sie zrobilo. Wiec to chyba nie jest wina stricte kernela  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *XianN wrote:*   

> Juz sobie przypomnialem co to bylo to dziwne cos... Mialem odpalonego Micro and soft Visual C++ 6.0 w wine i zrobilem suspend. Jak system sie obudzil to takie cos sie zrobilo. Wiec to chyba nie jest wina stricte kernela 

 

cieszy mnie to  :Wink: 

a system mi sie jeszcze nie zawiesil, nawet gdy brat uzywal, a on to potrafil BSD u kumpla zawiesic przegladajac strony w necie na Operze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

Witam,

Chcialbym wszystkich oficjalnie poinformowac ze nie bedzie nowej wersji patchsetu. Ani to -morph ani -arcon.

Moze kiedys pojawi sie jeszcze jakas wersja (moze 2.6.30  :Razz: ) ale aktualnie nie bede rozwijal zadnego patchsetu.

Za to moge Wam polecic cos zupelnie nowego...Cougar!

Ebuild do wersji -9999 znajduje sie w overlayu (tam gdzie arcon-sources).

Aktualna wersja z SVN (rewizja 564) kompiluje sie bez problemu i nie powinna sprawiac wiecej problemow.

Jest to Cougar! w wersji 1.2.

W chwili gdy dowiem sie jak zmusic portage do pobierania paczki z SVN z konkretnej rewizji (nie najnowszej) zrobie nowego ebuilda do v1.2 oraz nowszych, gdy ujrza swiatlo dzienne.

Poki co aktualna wersja powinna dzialac, jednakze w przyszlosci nie zalecam uzywania -9999, a ebuild tez wersji zostanie zamaskowany keywordem -*

Aktualnie Cougar! ma keyword ~amd64

Kilka slow o Cougar!:

* Kernel ten przeznaczony jest tylko i wylacznie dla procesorow AMD64/EM64T i dzialac bedzie tylko z 64-bitowym Linuksem a w przyszlosci z Cinay!

* stworzony zostal z mysla o CinayOS

* szczegolny nacisk kladziony jest na szybkosc, wydajnosc i stabilnosc

* kompatybilny z Linuksem w wersji 2.6.21/2.6.22 (dokladnie ciezko powiedziec, ale przedstawia sie jako 2.6.22 - stabilne wydanie ktorego jeszcze nie ma  :Wink: )

* wiecej tutaj: http://arcong.ath.cx/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32

Wszystkich ktorzy posiadaja 64-bitowa instalacje Gentoo Linux zachecam goraco do testow a sam sluze wsparciem technicznym!

Pozdrawiam!

P.S. Nie zapomnijcie podlinkowac Cougara do /usr/src/linux! W przeciwnym wypadku nie bedziecie w stanie skompilowac zadnych zewnetrznych sterownikow!

----------

## c2p

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Jest to Cougar! w wersji 1.2.
> 
> W chwili gdy dowiem sie jak zmusic portage do pobierania paczki z SVN z konkretnej rewizji (nie najnowszej) zrobie nowego ebuilda do v1.2 oraz nowszych, gdy ujrza swiatlo dzienne.

 

W pliku /usr/portage/eclass/subversion.eclass znalazłem:

```
## -- ESVN_OPTIONS:

#

# the options passed to checkout or update.

#

: ESVN_OPTIONS=${ESVN_OPTIONS:=}
```

A więc w ebuildzie dodaj linijkę:

```
ESVN_OPTIONS=" -r 564 "
```

Co pobierze repozytorium w rewizji 564.

Testowałem na własnym ebuildzie gajim-svn, który bez zmiany pobrał aktualną rewizję 8248, gdy w ebuildzie dodałem ESVN_OPTIONS=" -r 8000 ", podczas emergowania "cofnął się" do tej starszej.

P.S. Powodzenia w rozwoju nowego projektu. Szkoda, że nie mam dostępu do amd64, to bym sobie potestował :/.

----------

## Poe

brzmi bardzo interesująco, w wolnej chwili chętnie przetestuje, jednak narazie muszę zrekompilować sobie system, bo cos sie sypie niestety...

----------

## Grosik

Projekt prezentuje sie ciekawie. Chcialem go wyprobowac, niestety nie chcial sie skompilowac. Rzucal bledami na lewo i prawo (najpierw dwoma dot. cpufreq, a gdy je calkiem wylaczylem dot. jeszcze czegos innego - chyba acpi). Na razie zrezygnowalem. Poczekam na wersje, ktora skompiluje sie przynajmniej u kilku osob  :Wink: .

----------

## Belliash

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> Projekt prezentuje sie ciekawie. Chcialem go wyprobowac, niestety nie chcial sie skompilowac. Rzucal bledami na lewo i prawo (najpierw dwoma dot. cpufreq, a gdy je calkiem wylaczylem dot. jeszcze czegos innego - chyba acpi). Na razie zrezygnowalem. Poczekam na wersje, ktora skompiluje sie przynajmniej u kilku osob .

 

Jakbys podal blad, to moze ktos by go usunal?

----------

## Grosik

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Jakbys podal blad, to moze ktos by go usunal?

 

Jakbym mial czas to bym podal... I nie blad tylko bledy...

EDIT:

Oto pierwszy z bledow jakie sie pojawiaja (poza tym pojawialy mi sie jeszcze inne, ale jakos je "pominalem"):

```
make[2]: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/../../../i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.o', wymaganego przez `x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/powernow-k8.o'. Stop.

make[1]: *** [x86_64/kernel/cpufreq] Błąd 2

make: *** [x86_64/kernel] Błąd 2
```

Reszty na razie nie mam czasu "reprodukowac". Konfiguracja kernela dostepna tutaj: http://rafb.net/p/MfeJ5E15.html

EDIT2:

Kolejny blad po wylaczeniu CPU Frequency Scaling:

```
kernel/sched.c: In function 'sd_alloc_ctl_domain_table':

kernel/sched.c:5208: error: 'struct sched_domain' has no member named 'per_cpu_gain'

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Błąd 1

make: *** [kernel] Błąd 2
```

----------

## Belliash

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> Kolejny blad po wylaczeniu CPU Frequency Scaling:
> 
> ```
> kernel/sched.c: In function 'sd_alloc_ctl_domain_table':
> 
> ...

 

a podrzucilbys mi na priva .config na ktorym dostajesz taki blad?  :Neutral: 

dziwne bo u mnie nie ma takiego bledu... moze cos pominalem...

----------

## Poe

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *Grosik wrote:*   Kolejny blad po wylaczeniu CPU Frequency Scaling:
> 
> ```
> kernel/sched.c: In function 'sd_alloc_ctl_domain_table':
> 
> ...

 

chyba podał:

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reszty na razie nie mam czasu "reprodukowac". Konfiguracja kernela dostepna tutaj: http://rafb.net/p/MfeJ5E15.html
> 
> 

 

----------

## Grosik

 *Poe wrote:*   

> chyba podał:
> 
>  *Grosik wrote:*   
> 
> Reszty na razie nie mam czasu "reprodukowac". Konfiguracja kernela dostepna tutaj: http://rafb.net/p/MfeJ5E15.html
> ...

 

To nie do konca byl ten .config przy ktorym wystepowal blad. Tamten minimalnie sie roznil, zreszta Morpheouss juz go dostal na priv.

----------

## Belliash

 *Grosik wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   chyba podał:
> 
>  *Grosik wrote:*   
> 
> Reszty na razie nie mam czasu "reprodukowac". Konfiguracja kernela dostepna tutaj: http://rafb.net/p/MfeJ5E15.html
> ...

 

Dzieki wielkie za pomoc, pomimo braku czasu!

postaram sie jak najszybciej usunac bledy...

EDITED:

Zglosilem tutaj: http://arcong.ath.cx/index.php?option=com_flyspray 2 bledy. Oba maja wysoki priorytet i kazdym z nich juz sie zajalem.

Zaktualizowalem tez ebuilda w overlayu.

Bez wzgledu na to, jakiego uzywasz -1.2 czy -9999 powinno teraz dzialac.

W oby przypadkach kod powinien zostac zaktualizowany do rewizji 569. Gwarantuje to przy wersji 1.2 natomiast -9999 moze ulec zmianie.

Mam nadzieje ze r569 jest juz wolna od takich bledow.

W razie jakich kolwiek problemow prosze o kontakt i dziekuje za testy!

POZDRAWIAM!

----------

## Grosik

No niestety dalej sie nie kompiluje. Na tym pierwszym konfigu, ktory zapostowalem wyrzuca blad dotyczacy powernow (inny niz poprzednio):

```
make[2]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/powernow-k8.o <- x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/powernow-k8.o porzucona.

  LD      x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/powernow-k8.o

ld: no input files

make[2]: *** [x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/powernow-k8.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [x86_64/kernel/cpufreq] Błąd 2

make: *** [x86_64/kernel] Błąd 2
```

Wylaczam CPU Frequency Scaling odpalam make, a ono czestuje mnie takim oto errorem:

```
In file included from include/linux/vt_kern.h:12,

                 from x86_64/mm/fault.c:22:

include/linux/console_struct.h:19:34: error: linux/console_splash.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from include/linux/vt_kern.h:12,

                 from x86_64/mm/fault.c:22:

include/linux/console_struct.h:104: error: field 'vc_splash' has incomplete type

make[1]: *** [x86_64/mm/fault.o] Błąd 1

make: *** [x86_64/mm] Błąd 2
```

Kopiuje plik console_splash.h ze zrodel gentoo-sources 2.6.21-r1, naiwne podejscie, ale o dziwo kompilacja idzie dalej, gdy juz mam nadzieje, ze sie zakonczy sukcesem dostaje:

```
x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:14:17: error: pci.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c: In function 'pci_dev_base':

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:43: error: 'PCI_MMCFG_MAX_CHECK_BUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:43: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:43: error: for each function it appears in.)

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:44: error: 'pci_mmcfg_fallback_slots' undeclared (first use in this function)

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c: In function 'pci_mmcfg_read':

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:65: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pci_conf1_read'

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c: In function 'pci_mmcfg_write':

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:93: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pci_conf1_write'

make[1]: *** [x86_64/pci/mmconfig.o] Błąd 1

make: *** [x86_64/pci] Błąd 2
```

I to by bylo na tyle. Zaczynam myslec, ze ja robie cos zle (chociaz z drugiej strony na podobnym konfigu gentoo-sources kompiluje sie bez problemow).

Wszystkie powyzsze bledy wystepuja przy Cougar w wersji 1.2.

----------

## Belliash

Noo dobra, ... jutro porzadnie nad tym przysiade  :Smile: 

Wiesz... weekend jest  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

1.3 gotowe do testow  :Wink: 

----------

## Grosik

Kolejna wersja, kolejne bledy...  :Wink: 

Pierwszy:

```
drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:18:22: error: fbsplash.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani

katalogu

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c: In function 'fb_set_cmap':

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:246: warning: implicit declaration of function

'fbsplash_active'

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:246: error: 'vc_cons' undeclared (first use in this

function)

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:246: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported

only once

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:246: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:246: error: 'fg_console' undeclared (first use in

this function)

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:248: warning: implicit declaration of function

'fbsplash_fix_pseudo_pal'

make[2]: *** [drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/devices/video] Błąd 2

make: *** [drivers/devices] Błąd 2
```

cp ../linux/drivers/video/fbsplash.h drivers/devices/video/, jedziemy dalej kolejny blad:

```
x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c: In function 'pci_dev_base':

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:43: error: 'PCI_MMCFG_MAX_CHECK_BUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:43: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:43: error: for each function it appears in.)

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:44: error: 'pci_mmcfg_fallback_slots' undeclared (first use in this function)

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c: In function 'pci_mmcfg_read':

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:65: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pci_conf1_read'

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c: In function 'pci_mmcfg_write':

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:93: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pci_conf1_write'

make[1]: *** [x86_64/pci/mmconfig.o] Błąd 1

make: *** [x86_64/pci] Błąd 2
```

Brakuje kolejnego pliku, znajduje go w x86_64/pci/i386/ (i386? co to tu robi?  :Wink:  przeciez to kernel dla amd64) kopiuje do katalogu wyzej, kompilacja rusza i finalnie wysypuje sie na:

```
make[1]: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `x86_64/oprofile/../../../drivers/devices/oprofile/oprof.o', wymaganego przez `x86_64/oprofile/oprofile.o'. Stop.

make: *** [x86_64/oprofile] Błąd 2
```

Generalnie to krok na przod  :Wink:  Wreszcie nie ma problemow z CPU Frequency Scaling, jednakze caly czas sie nie kompiluje.

Czekam na kolejna wersje  :Smile: .

Jezeli ma to jakies znaczenie, moje emerge --info znajduje sie tutaj: Kolejna wersja, kolejne bledy...  :Wink: 

Pierwszy:

```
drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:18:22: error: fbsplash.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani

katalogu

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c: In function 'fb_set_cmap':

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:246: warning: implicit declaration of function

'fbsplash_active'

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:246: error: 'vc_cons' undeclared (first use in this

function)

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:246: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported

only once

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:246: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:246: error: 'fg_console' undeclared (first use in

this function)

drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.c:248: warning: implicit declaration of function

'fbsplash_fix_pseudo_pal'

make[2]: *** [drivers/devices/video/fbcmap.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/devices/video] Błąd 2

make: *** [drivers/devices] Błąd 2
```

cp ../linux/drivers/video/fbsplash.h drivers/devices/video/, jedziemy dalej kolejny blad:

```
x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c: In function 'pci_dev_base':

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:43: error: 'PCI_MMCFG_MAX_CHECK_BUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:43: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:43: error: for each function it appears in.)

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:44: error: 'pci_mmcfg_fallback_slots' undeclared (first use in this function)

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c: In function 'pci_mmcfg_read':

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:65: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pci_conf1_read'

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c: In function 'pci_mmcfg_write':

x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:93: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pci_conf1_write'

make[1]: *** [x86_64/pci/mmconfig.o] Błąd 1

make: *** [x86_64/pci] Błąd 2
```

Brakuje kolejnego pliku, znajduje go w x86_64/pci/i386/ (i386? co to tu robi?  :Wink:  przeciez to kernel dla amd64) kopiuje do katalogu wyzej, kompilacja rusza i finalnie wysypuje sie na:

```
make[1]: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `x86_64/oprofile/../../../drivers/devices/oprofile/oprof.o', wymaganego przez `x86_64/oprofile/oprofile.o'. Stop.

make: *** [x86_64/oprofile] Błąd 2
```

Generalnie to krok na przod  :Wink:  Wreszcie nie ma problemow z CPU Frequency Scaling, jednakze caly czas sie nie kompiluje.

Czekam na kolejna wersje  :Smile: .

----------

## Belliash

 :Shocked:   :Confused: 

u mnie chodzi... bardzo ciekawe to co piszesz bo u mnie sie kompiluje bez najmniejszych problemow...

aczkolwiek wprowadzilem drobne zmiany i jak zaktualizujesz overlay to znajdziesz nowego ebuilda do 1.3 (r580) ktory mam nadzieje powinien sie skompilowac  :Neutral:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Grosik

Bardzo dziwne  :Confused:  Niestety u mnie nadal sie nie kompiluje:

```
make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/acpi.o <- x86_64/pci/acpi.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/common.o <- x86_64/pci/acpi.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/common.o <- x86_64/pci/common.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/direct.o <- x86_64/pci/acpi.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/direct.o <- x86_64/pci/common.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/direct.o <- x86_64/pci/direct.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/early.o <- x86_64/pci/acpi.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/early.o <- x86_64/pci/common.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/early.o <- x86_64/pci/direct.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/early.o <- x86_64/pci/early.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/fixup.o <- x86_64/pci/acpi.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/fixup.o <- x86_64/pci/common.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/fixup.o <- x86_64/pci/direct.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/fixup.o <- x86_64/pci/early.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/fixup.o <- x86_64/pci/fixup.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/fixup.o <- x86_64/pci/i386.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/init.o <- x86_64/pci/acpi.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/init.o <- x86_64/pci/common.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/init.o <- x86_64/pci/direct.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/init.o <- x86_64/pci/early.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/init.o <- x86_64/pci/fixup.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/init.o <- x86_64/pci/i386.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/init.o <- x86_64/pci/init.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/irq.o <- x86_64/pci/acpi.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/irq.o <- x86_64/pci/common.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/irq.o <- x86_64/pci/direct.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/irq.o <- x86_64/pci/early.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/irq.o <- x86_64/pci/fixup.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/irq.o <- x86_64/pci/i386.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/irq.o <- x86_64/pci/init.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/irq.o <- x86_64/pci/irq.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/legacy.o <- x86_64/pci/acpi.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/legacy.o <- x86_64/pci/common.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/legacy.o <- x86_64/pci/direct.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/legacy.o <- x86_64/pci/early.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/legacy.o <- x86_64/pci/fixup.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/legacy.o <- x86_64/pci/i386.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/legacy.o <- x86_64/pci/init.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/legacy.o <- x86_64/pci/irq.o porzucona.

make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/legacy.o <- x86_64/pci/legacy.o porzucona.

  LD      x86_64/pci/legacy.o

ld: no input files

make[1]: *** [x86_64/pci/legacy.o] Błąd 1

make: *** [x86_64/pci] Błąd 2
```

Przynajmniej bledy wygladaje na "mniej powazne", przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje ;/

----------

## Belliash

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> Bardzo dziwne  Niestety u mnie nadal sie nie kompiluje:
> 
> ```
> make[1]: Okrężna dyrektywa x86_64/pci/acpi.o <- x86_64/pci/acpi.o porzucona.
> 
> ...

 

a wiesz co?

sprobuj moze -9999 ?

jak bedzie dzialac to pomyslimy nad 1.3 a jak nie to bede musial chyba zlecic dokladne przejzrenie kodu komus innemu...

pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz wielkei dzieki za testy!

----------

## Grosik

Wersja -9999 skompilowala sie  :Very Happy:  Na razie nie mam czasu zabootowac systemu z tego kernela. Jutro napisze jak sie sprawuje  :Smile: .

EDIT:

Zabootowalem system z tego kernela i... 

```
grosik@metatron ~ $ uname -s    

Cougar!
```

Milo ze system tak sie przedstawia jednak portage sie to niezbyt podoba:

```
Operating system Cougar! currently unsupported. Exiting.
```

Potrzebna byla jedna zmiana w pliku /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage_data.py. W okolicach linijki 21 musialem wpisac cos takiego:

```
elif ostype=="Cougar!":

        userland="GNU"

        os.environ["XARGS"]="xargs -r"
```

Po tej zmianie emerge juz nie sprawialo zadnych klopotow.

Zabralem sie wiec za testowanie i niestety nie potrwalo to zbyt dlugo. Dwie rzeczy sys-fs/fuse i x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers.

Fuse niestety nie kompiluje sie wykrzacza sie w ten sposob:

```
config.status: creating config.h

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/dir.c:9:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/fuse_i.h:81:1:In file included from /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/dev.c:9:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/fuse_i.h:81:1: warning: "CONFIG_BLOCK" redefined

In file included from <command line>:1:

./include/linux/autoconf.h:146:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

 warning: "CONFIG_BLOCK" redefined

In file included from <command line>:1:

./include/linux/autoconf.h:146:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/dev.c:24: warning: 'kmem_cache_t' is deprecated

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/file.c:9:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/fuse_i.h:81:1: warning: "CONFIG_BLOCK" redefined

In file included from <command line>:1:

./include/linux/autoconf.h:146:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/inode.c:9:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/fuse_i.h:81:1: warning: "CONFIG_BLOCK" redefined

In file included from <command line>:1:

./include/linux/autoconf.h:146:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/file.c: In function 'fuse_finish_open':

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/file.c:78: warning: 'invalidate_inode_pages' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/fs.h:1618)

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/file.c: In function 'fuse_file_lock':

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/file.c:789: error: too few arguments to function 'posix_test_lock'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/file.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/inode.c:27: warning: 'kmem_cache_t' is deprecated

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/inode.c: In function 'fuse_change_attributes':

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/inode.c:127: warning: 'invalidate_inode_pages' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/fs.h:1618)

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/inode.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/inode.c:807: warning: 'kmem_cache_t' is deprecated

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/inode.c: In function 'fuse_sysfs_init':

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/inode.c:868: error: 'struct subsystem' has no member named 'kobj'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/inode.c:877: error: 'struct subsystem' has no member named 'kobj'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel/inode.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/work/fuse-2.6.4/kernel] Błąd 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Błąd 2

make: *** [all-spec] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  fuse-2.6.4-r1.ebuild, line 55:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  majver=2.6

                                        fusemoduledir=//lib/modules/2.6.22/fs all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

Nvidia-drivers za to kompiluje sie. Jednak xorg nie wstaje, zarowno na sterowniku nvidia, jak i nv. Otrzymuje taki oto komunikat: 

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Cougar! metatron 2.6.22 #2 SMP Mon Jun 11 22:31:39 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 06 May 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 11 22:53:44 2007

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier.

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x74) [0x49ff94]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2b695047c8e0]

2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so [0x2b6951cbec0b]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```

Nie sprawdzilem niestety alsa-driver.

Jezeli ma to jakies znaczenie, moje emerge --info znajduje sie tutaj: http://rafb.net/p/cQqQb278.html

----------

## Ancestor

u mnie ze względu na:

```
$ uname -s    

Cougar!
```

wykrzacza się /etc/init.d/checkroot

uruchamia się fsck oraz mount z nieprawidłowymi parametrami.. potrzebna jest niewielka zmiana w skrypcie..

bo jest sporo fragmentów w stylu

```
        if [ "${RC_UNAME}" = "Linux" ] ; then

                mount -n -o remount,rw /

        else

                mount -u -o rw /

        fi

```

da się jakoś zmienić kernel-name?

----------

## Belliash

Z racji na zgloszene bledy, wspolnie postanowilismy wydac nowa, testowa wersje.

Dla usprawnienia pracy na systemie operacyjnym Linux zmienilismy wewnetrzna nazwe kernela; identyfikuje sie on nie jako 'Cougar!', a jako 'Linux'.

Mam nadzieje iz wersja ta przystworzy znacznie mniej problemow.

A znalezc ja mozna tutaj: http://betacomp.gnu.pl/cougar/cougar-3.0.1.tar.bz2

Calosc po rozpakowaniu zajmuje ~160MB.

Tarball z kolei wazy niespelna 30MB.

Zycze przyjemnych testow pozbawionych wszelkich trudnosci i nieprawidlowosci  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Ancestor

zabootowałem i zatrzymałem się na etapie niedziałającego nvidia-drivers z portage..

jeżeli znajdę czas to będę testował.. ale nie w najbliższym czasie..

----------

## Belliash

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> zabootowałem i zatrzymałem się na etapie niedziałającego nvidia-drivers z portage..
> 
> jeżeli znajdę czas to będę testował.. ale nie w najbliższym czasie..

 

co znaczy nie dzialajacy? nie kompiluje sie? nie uruchamia?

jaka wersje probowales?

@Grosik: Co do problemu z Xami, upewnij sie ze w konfigu masz CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

do overlaya trafil nowy, zbudowany od zera Cougar! w wersji 3.0.4. Czesc latek zostala sportowana z 1.3

osobiscie go skompilowalem bez zadnych problemow...

przymierzam sie do bootowania  :Wink: 

udanych testow!

EDITED:

alsa-driver-9999 i nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 kompiluja sie z Cougar! 3.0.4!

----------

## Grosik

To swietna wiadomosc. Wersja 3.0.4 (z tego archiwum, ktore wrzuciles wczesniej) nie chciala mi sie kompilowac. Nie mialem czasu z tym powalczyc, bo akurat wyjezdzalem, wiec nawet bledu nie wklejalem. Zsynchronizuje niedlugo overlaya i najdalej jutro dam znac jak to dziala.

Co do X'ow faktycznie nie wlaczylem tej opcji. Zobacze czy to pomoze.

I jeszcze takie pytanie dodatkowe. Dlaczego z Cougara zostala usunieta ALSA? Czy to po prostu podejscie developerow, ze alsa-driver jest aktualniejsze, czy cos jeszcze za tym stoi?

----------

## Belliash

Powiem tak... Pisze z Cougar! 3.0.4 (wersja z overlaya, z ebuilda, z tym ze nie emergowana, a pobrana ta sama rewizja za pomoca komendy svn co ...).

Alsa-driver-9999 kompiluje sie ladnie i dziala bez jakichkolwiek problemow. To samo dotyczy nvidia-drivers-100.14.09.

Oczywiscie mozliwe jest, iz wystapia jakies bledy. 2 osoby nie sa wstanie skompilowac kernela z roznymi opcjami (kombinacjami).

Zdazylem takze wykonac kilka testow, porownujac szybkosc i wydajnosc Cougar! 3.0.4 do kernela linuksa w wersji 2.6.21-arcon2...

Jak wypadaja oba jajka? Nie zdradze tajemnicy i potrzymam Was chwile w niepewnosci... Chwile, poniewaz wszystkie wyniki zapisalem i wyksportowalem do PDFa, ktorym pragne sie ze wszystkimi pochwalic: http://betacomp.gnu.pl/comparision.pdf

Co do Twojego pytania to musze stwierdzic, iz jest to nasz wybryk. Zapewne sterowniki beda sie ukazywac w wersji na Linuksa i beda portowane dla Cinay. Wyrzucenie ALSY z kernela zmusza do korzystania z zewn sterownikow, ktore niedosc ze sa nowsze, mozna je szybko i latwo zaktualizowac to jeszcze odciazaja kernela... A tym samym przysparzaja nam znacznie mniej pracy jesli chodzi o utrzymanie sterownikow up-to-date.

Pozdrawiam i zycze milych, bezproblemowych testow!

P.S. Ten Cougar! z tarballa to byla wersja 'przejsciowa'. Tzn postanowilismy opublikowac ja z mysla o tym, iz ktos moglby zglosic na mew bledy ktore moglyby byc wczesniej naprawione. Tak sie niestety nie stalo, zatem wersja 3.0.4 moze nadal takowe posiadac. Mam jednak nadzieje iz wszystko zostanie naprawione w wersji 3.0.5 ktora mam nadzieje ukaze sie do konca przyszlego tygodnia (pod warunkiem ze ktos zglosi bledy lub okaze sie ze 3.0.4 jest ich pozbawiona - wtedy 3.0.5 nie ukaze sie tak szybko).

Dziekuje za pomoc i korzystajac z okazji zapraszam na nasz kanal IRC!  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

```

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `x86_64/mm/../../i386/mm/hugetlbpage.o', needed by `x86_64/mm/hugetlbpage.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [x86_64/mm] Error 2

```

cougar 3.0.4 && conf

----------

## XianN

To samo u mnie. .config

----------

## Grosik

U mnie niestety to samo. Ponadto po wylaczeniu HugeTLB file system support, kompilacja "idzie" kawalek dalej i wywala sie na: 

```
make[1]: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `x86_64/oprofile/../../../drivers/oprofile/oprof.o', wymaganego przez `x86_64/oprofile/oprofile.o'. Stop.

make: *** [x86_64/oprofile] Błąd 2
```

config: http://sawicka.kielce.pl/~grosik/.config

----------

## Belliash

oba bledy naprawilem.

wystarczy zaktualizowac overlaya i przeemergowac cougara  :Wink: 

dziekuje za zgloszenia i pomoc opraz przepraszam zakomplikacje.

mam nadzieje iz wiecej problemow juz nie napotkacie  :Smile: 

----------

## tomiw

U mnie się nie kompiluje cougar-3.0.4 dziś mergowany z overleya

```
 CC      x86_64/lib/msr-on-cpu.o

x86_64/lib/msr-on-cpu.c:1:39: error: ../../i386/lib/msr-on-cpu.c: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make[1]: *** [x86_64/lib/msr-on-cpu.o] Błąd 1

make: *** [x86_64/lib] Błąd 2

```

Mój .config http://rapidshare.com/files/37907325/config.txt.html

jakieś pomysły ?[/code]

----------

## Belliash

 *tomiw wrote:*   

> U mnie się nie kompiluje cougar-3.0.4 dziś mergowany z overleya
> 
> ```
>  CC      x86_64/lib/msr-on-cpu.o
> 
> ...

 

wlasnie naprawilem  :Wink: 

----------

## Grosik

Cougar skompilowany i odpalony  :Wink: 

Wszystko przebieglo bez wiekszych problemow. Nvidia-drivers (wersja 1.0.9755-r1), alsa-driver (1.0.14_rc3) i fuse (2.6.4-r1) skompilowaly sie i dzialaja. Po dodaniu odpowiedniej opcji do kernela odpalily sie takze X'y. 

Co do odczuc w dzialaniu systemu to dziala on podobnie jak na gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r1. Ale to moje subiektywne odczucie, nie poparte zadnym benchmarkiem.

----------

## Belliash

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> Cougar skompilowany i odpalony 
> 
> Wszystko przebieglo bez wiekszych problemow. Nvidia-drivers (wersja 1.0.9755-r1), alsa-driver (1.0.14_rc3) i fuse (2.6.4-r1) skompilowaly sie i dzialaja. Po dodaniu odpowiedniej opcji do kernela odpalily sie takze X'y. 
> 
> Co do odczuc w dzialaniu systemu to dziala on podobnie jak na gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r1. Ale to moje subiektywne odczucie, nie poparte zadnym benchmarkiem.

 

zwroc uwage na to ze to dopiero wczesna wersja rozwojowa, ciagle pelna bledow  :Wink: 

a wlaczyles SLUBa? jesli nie to polecam to zrobic  :Wink: 

----------

## Grosik

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> zwroc uwage na to ze to dopiero wczesna wersja rozwojowa, ciagle pelna bledow 
> 
> a wlaczyles SLUBa? jesli nie to polecam to zrobic 

 

Nie wlaczylem, nie do konca wiedzialem "z czym to sie je", wiec postanowilem nie ruszac  :Wink: . W wolnej chwili przekompiluje z tym.

----------

## Belliash

To nowy allokator (taki 'bezkolejkowy').

Zapewnia wzrost wydajnosci i responsywnosci kernela

----------

## Poe

kernel, owszem, kompiluje się (pod warunkiem, ze nie ma sie zaznaczonej opcji debugowania w USB Mass Storage (no such file or directory)), ale z ndiswrapperem juz są problemy, nie da się go skompilowac, a bez tego nie moge uzywac systemu

```

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/ndiswrapper.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/ndiswrapper.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/ndiswrapper.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-net-wireless_-_ndiswrapper-1.47-20844.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/cougar-3.0.4/-.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

(zawartosc loga podana. open_wr: bla bla, jw.)

----------

## tomiw

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *tomiw wrote:*   U mnie się nie kompiluje cougar-3.0.4 dziś mergowany z overleya
> 
> ```
>  CC      x86_64/lib/msr-on-cpu.o
> 
> ...

 

Usunałem starą wersję, updatowałem overlaya, zmergowałem nową i nadal jest to samo, wywala się w tym samym miejscu

----------

## Belliash

 *tomiw wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*    *tomiw wrote:*   U mnie się nie kompiluje cougar-3.0.4 dziś mergowany z overleya
> 
> ```
>  CC      x86_64/lib/msr-on-cpu.o
> 
> ...

 

teraz juz bedzie dzialac  :Smile: 

zmiany zrobilem, wyslalem na serwer, ale w ebuildzie ustawilem zla rewizje  :Sad: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> kernel, owszem, kompiluje się (pod warunkiem, ze nie ma sie zaznaczonej opcji debugowania w USB Mass Storage (no such file or directory)), ale z ndiswrapperem juz są problemy, nie da się go skompilowac, a bez tego nie moge uzywac systemu
> 
> ```
> 
>   LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47/work/ndiswrapper-1.47/driver/ndiswrapper.o
> ...

 

```
--- /lib/modules/2.6.22/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22/misc/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.22/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/sbin/

>>> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper

>>> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-buginfo

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man8/

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.bz2

--- /sbin/

>>> /sbin/loadndisdriver

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.22 ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 * NDISwrapper requires .inf and .sys files from a Windows(tm) driver

 * to function. Download these to /root for example, then

 * run 'ndiswrapper -i /root/foo.inf'. After that you can delete them.

 * They will be copied to /etc/ndiswrapper/.

 * Once done, please run 'update-modules'.

 *

 * Please look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

 * for the FAQ, HowTos, tips, configuration, and installation

 * information.

 *

 * NDISwrapper devs need support (_hardware_, cash).

 * Don't hesitate if you can help.

 * See http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/ for details.

 * Attempting to automatically reinstall any Windows drivers

 * you might already have.

>>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47 merged.

>>> Recording net-wireless/ndiswrapper in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Skompilowalo sie poprawnie z Cougar! 3.0.4

Poki problem u mnie nie wystepuje nie potrafie Ci pomoc...

Moze to wina make.conf (widzimy problem z sandboxem) a moze jest to zalezne od .config kernela...

a tak w ogole co to za karta, ze ndiswrappera potrzebuejsz do niej?

i tak w ogole to kto kompiluje kernela z debugiem?

naprawione!

----------

## tomiw

Nom, teraz się skompilował  :Smile:  system się uruchamia. Niestety nie mogę zbudować modułu do realteka 8168 - brakuje mu jakiś plików lub funkcji w źródłach jądra. jutro postaram się wkleić loga.Last edited by tomiw on Thu Jun 21, 2007 8:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

 *tomiw wrote:*   

> Nom, teraz się skompilował  system się uruchamia. Niestety nie mogę zbudowąc modułu do realteka 8168 - brakuje mu jakiś plików lub funkcji w źródłach jądra. jutro postaram się wkleić loga.

 

8168 czy 8169?

Fajnie byloby jakbys wkleil loga  :Wink:  Od razu bylo by wiadome w czym problem  :Wink: 

Mozliwe ze nie dodalem jakiegos pliczku... Niestety to czesto spotykany blad osob, ktore siedza nad duza iloscia kodu i plikow z kodem...

Czasem zdarza sie zapomniec wydac komende svn add [plik]  :Sad: 

----------

## tomiw

Chodzi o realteka 8168 (rodzina RTL8111B/RTL8168B/RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8111C) 

```
prison r8168-8.001.00 # make modules clean

make -C src/ modules

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.22/build SUBDIRS=/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src modules

make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

  CC [M]  /root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src/r8168_n.o

/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src/r8168_n.c: In function 'rtl8168_tso_csum':

/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src/r8168_n.c:2424: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src/r8168_n.c: In function 'rtl8168_init_module':

/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src/r8168_n.c:3123: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pci_module_init'

make[3]: *** [/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src/r8168_n.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src] Błąd 2

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

make[1]: *** [modules] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src'

make: *** [modules] Błąd 2

```

```

prison r8168-8.001.00 # make install

make -C src/ install

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src'

install -m 644 -c r8168.ko /lib/modules/2.6.22/kernel/drivers/net/

install: cel `/lib/modules/2.6.22/kernel/drivers/net/' nie jest katalogiem: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make[1]: *** [install] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/root/realtek/r8168-8.001.00/src'

make: *** [install] Błąd 2

```

Jeżeli chodzi o ten drugi błąd to sprawa jest w sumie oczywista - trochę się zmieniło w strukturze katalogów. Teraz to wygląda tak:  *Quote:*   

> /lib/modules/2.6.22/kernel/drivers/devices

 

To można łatwo poprawić w makefile sterowników,  jednak on sie wogule nie buduje (1 sza część kodu) - na 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 nie było problemu.

edit:

I żebyś nie narzekał na brak pracy - truecrypt też się nie kompiluje.

```
  cat /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/temp/build.log

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22

 * Checking for Device mapper support (BLK_DEV_DM) ...                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking truecrypt-4.3a-source-code.tar.gz to /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code ...

 * Preparing truecrypt module

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Aescrypt.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Aeskey.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Aestab.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Bf_ecb.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Bf_enc.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Bf_skey.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/C_ecb.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/C_enc.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/C_skey.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Des.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Des_enc.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Ecb3_enc.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Serpent.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Set_key.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Crypto/Twofish.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Common/Crc.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Common/Crypto.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Common/Endian.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Common/GfMul.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/../../Common/Tests.o

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/Dm-target.o

/usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/Dm-target.c:19:16: error: dm.h: No such file or directory

/usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/Dm-target.c: In function 'truecrypt_map':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/Dm-target.c:511: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/Dm-target.c: In function 'truecrypt_status':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/Dm-target.c:609: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/Dm-target.c:609: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[2]: *** [/usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel/Dm-target.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/work/truecrypt-4.3a-source-code/Linux/Kernel] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

make: *** [truecrypt] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1629:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 975:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  truecrypt-4.3a.ebuild, line 45:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNEL_SRC=/usr/src/linux NO_WARNINGS=1 truecrypt.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/usr/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a/temp/build.log'.

```

edit2:

ati-drivers (x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1) też sie dają rady:

```
* Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:149:27: error: linux/ioctl32.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drm_proc.h:41,

                 from /usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:334:

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drmP.h:126:1: warning: "DRM_DEBUG_CODE" redefined

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:178:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:452: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_stub_open':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:575: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_put_user_ptr':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1388: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1388: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1388: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1388: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_pci_find_device':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1775: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:477)

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_do_mmap':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1885: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_request_irq':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: warning: 'deprecated_irq_flag' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:66)

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_unregister_ioctl32_conversion':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2661: warning: 'return' with a value, in function returning void

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4897: warning: 'kmem_cache_t' is deprecated

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KAS_SlabCache_Initialize':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4938: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

make[2]: *** [/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1629:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 975:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1.ebuild, line 177:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.22 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

Last edited by tomiw on Thu Jun 21, 2007 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

Pozwole sobie zaczac od konca...

1) Blad dotyczacy sterownikow ATI zglosilem tutaj: http://arcong.ath.cx/index.php?option=com_flyspray&do=details&id=61 Mozna sledzic  :Smile: 

2) Truecrypt prawdopodobnie szuka pliku dm.h w /usr/src/linux/drivers/md a powinien w /usr/src/linux/drivers/devices/md ... moze byc potrzebna lata na TrueCrypt. Nigdy tego nie uzywalem wiec pzwole sobie spytac, czy ten pakiet rekompiluje sie po kazdej zmianie kernela? Jesli nie jestem ciekaw czemu szuka headerow w kernelu a nie w /usr/include...

3) Sieciowka widze tez korzysta ze sterownikow zewnetrznych... Posiedzimy nad tym... Moze sie okazac ze jest taka sama sytuacja jak z TrueCrypt...

Dzieki za gloszenie!

----------

## Grosik

Kolejna kompilacja. Tym razem wlaczylem SLUB i rzeczywiscie dziala plynniej niz poprzednio. Jednak najbardziej zdziwila mnie predkosc ladowania sie jadra (samego, bez initu itd.). Kernel zaladowal sie "od razu", zwykle musialem czekac pare sekund. Mozliwe, ze to tylko moje urojenia. Jak na razie wrazenia pozytywne  :Wink: .

I taki mala prosba o wrzucenie w jadro fbsplasha, bo go teraz nie widze, a we wczesniejszych wersjach chyba byl.

----------

## tomiw

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Pozwole sobie zaczac od konca...
> 
> 1) Blad dotyczacy sterownikow ATI zglosilem tutaj: http://arcong.ath.cx/index.php?option=com_flyspray&do=details&id=61 Mozna sledzic 
> 
> 2) Truecrypt prawdopodobnie szuka pliku dm.h w /usr/src/linux/drivers/md a powinien w /usr/src/linux/drivers/devices/md ... moze byc potrzebna lata na TrueCrypt. Nigdy tego nie uzywalem wiec pzwole sobie spytac, czy ten pakiet rekompiluje sie po kazdej zmianie kernela? Jesli nie jestem ciekaw czemu szuka headerow w kernelu a nie w /usr/include...
> ...

 

Ad 1. Więc czekam

Ad 2. Tak truecrypt korzysta z dm-crypta i do montowania swoich kontenerów ze scsi. teraz jestem w pracy i nie jestem w stanie określić dokładnie z jakiej biblioteki. Ale w tym erorze raczej nie znajduje dm-crypta. (edit) Wyedytowałem poprzedni post i wkleiłem całego loga.

Ad 3. To już jest mało ważne - okazało się że sieciówka podnosi się na moduleLast edited by tomiw on Thu Jun 21, 2007 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a tak w ogole co to za karta, ze ndiswrappera potrzebuejsz do niej?
> 
> 

 

Broadcom 4318 AirPort One w moim HP Pavilion dv5000. tu opisalem dlaczego musze uzywac ndiswrappera - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3711500.html#3711500

----------

## tomiw

Wkleje z rozpakowanego trucrypta treśc pliku build.sh

```

#!/bin/bash 

#

# Copyright (c) TrueCrypt Foundation. All rights reserved.

#

# Covered by the TrueCrypt License 2.3 the full text of which is contained

# in the file License.txt included in TrueCrypt binary and source code

# distribution packages.

#

[ -z "$KERNEL_VER" ] && KERNEL_VER=$(uname -r)

KERNEL_BUILD=/lib/modules/$KERNEL_VER/build

KERNEL_SRC=/lib/modules/$KERNEL_VER/source

TMP=.build.sh.tmp

umask 022

error ()

{

   echo "Error: $*" >&2

}

check_kernel_version ()

{

   M="$1/Makefile"

   [ ! -f "$M" ] && return 1

   

   VER=$(grep '^VERSION *=' "$M" | head -n 1 | tr -d ' ' | cut -d'=' -f2)

   VER=$VER.$(grep '^PATCHLEVEL *=' "$M" | head -n 1 | tr -d ' ' | cut -d'=' -f2)

   VER=$VER.$(grep '^SUBLEVEL *=' "$M" | head -n 1 | tr -d ' ' | cut -d'=' -f2)

   [ $VER = $(echo $KERNEL_VER | cut -d- -f1 | cut -d. -f1-3) ] && return 0

   return 1

}

# Prerequisites

echo "Checking build requirements..."

[ $(id -u) -ne 0 ] && error "Administrator (root) privileges required for kernel source configuration." && exit 1

V=""

case "$KERNEL_VER" in

   [01].*) V=1 ;;

   2.[0-5].*) V=1 ;;

   2.6.[0-4]) V=1 ;;

   2.6.[0-4][.-]*) V=1 ;;

esac

[ "$V" ] && error "TrueCrypt requires Linux kernel 2.6.5 or later" && exit 1

check_kernel_version "$KERNEL_SRC" || KERNEL_SRC=/usr/src/linux-$KERNEL_VER

check_kernel_version "$KERNEL_SRC" || KERNEL_SRC=/usr/src/linux-source-$KERNEL_VER

check_kernel_version "$KERNEL_SRC" || KERNEL_SRC=/usr/src/kernels/$KERNEL_VER-$(uname -p)

check_kernel_version "$KERNEL_SRC" || KERNEL_SRC=/usr/src/linux-$(echo $KERNEL_VER | cut -d'-' -f1)

check_kernel_version "$KERNEL_SRC" || KERNEL_SRC=/usr/src/linux-source-$(echo $KERNEL_VER | cut -d'-' -f1)

check_kernel_version "$KERNEL_SRC" || KERNEL_SRC=/usr/src/linux

if ! check_kernel_version "$KERNEL_SRC"

then

   echo -n "Linux kernel ($KERNEL_VER) source directory [$KERNEL_SRC]: "

   read A

   [ "$A" ] && KERNEL_SRC="$A"

   [ ! -d "$KERNEL_SRC" ] && error "$KERNEL_SRC does not exit" && exit 1

fi 

if ! check_kernel_version "$KERNEL_SRC"

then

   error "Kernel source version in $KERNEL_SRC is not $KERNEL_VER"

   exit 1

fi

if [ ! -f "$KERNEL_SRC/drivers/devices/md/dm.h" ] << tu zmiana

then

   error "Kernel source code is incomplete - $KERNEL_SRC/drivers/devices/md/dm.h not found." << tu zmiana

   exit 1

fi

if [ ! -d "$KERNEL_BUILD/include/asm/" -o ! -f "$KERNEL_BUILD/Module.symvers" -o ! -f "$KERNEL_BUILD/.config" ]

then

   if [ ! -f "$KERNEL_SRC/.config" ]

   then

      if [ -f /proc/config.gz -o -f /boot/config-$KERNEL_VER -o -f /boot/config-$(uname -r) ]

      then

         echo -n "Configure kernel source according to the system configuration? [Y/n]: "

         read A

         if [ -z "$A" -o "$A" = "y" -o "$A" = "Y" ]

         then

            echo -n "Configuring kernel source in $KERNEL_SRC... "

            

            if [ -f /proc/config.gz ]

            then

               zcat /proc/config.gz >$KERNEL_SRC/.config || exit 1

            else

               if [ -f /boot/config-$(uname -r) ]

               then

                  cp /boot/config-$(uname -r) $KERNEL_SRC/.config || exit 1

               else

                  cp /boot/config-$KERNEL_VER $KERNEL_SRC/.config || exit 1

               fi

            fi

            

            make -C $KERNEL_SRC oldconfig </dev/null >/dev/null || exit 1

            echo Done.

         fi

      fi

      if [ ! -f "$KERNEL_SRC/.config" ]

      then

         error "Kernel not configured. You should run make -C $KERNEL_SRC config"

         exit 1

      fi

   fi

   if [ ! -d "$KERNEL_SRC/include/asm" ] && grep -q modules_prepare $KERNEL_SRC/Makefile

   then

      echo -n "Preparing kernel build system in $KERNEL_SRC... "

      if ! make -C $KERNEL_SRC modules_prepare >/dev/null 2>$TMP

      then

         cat $TMP; rm $TMP

         exit 1

      fi

      rm $TMP

      echo Done.

   fi

   if [ ! -d "$KERNEL_SRC/include/asm" -o ! -f "$KERNEL_SRC/Module.symvers" ] 

   then

      echo -n "Building internal kernel modules (may take a long time)... "

      if ! make -C $KERNEL_SRC modules >/dev/null 2>$TMP

      then

         cat $TMP; rm $TMP

         exit 1

      fi

      rm $TMP

      echo Done.

   fi

   if [ ! -d "$KERNEL_SRC/include/asm" ]

   then

      error "Kernel source code is not prepared for building of modules - $KERNEL_SRC/include/asm not found."

      exit 1

   fi

   

   KERNEL_BUILD=$KERNEL_SRC

fi

if [ -f $KERNEL_BUILD/.config ]

then

   grep -qi 'CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=[YM]' $KERNEL_BUILD/.config || echo "Warning: kernel device mapper support (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM) is disabled in $KERNEL_SRC"

fi

# Build

echo -n "Building kernel module... "

cd Kernel && make "KERNEL_SRC=$KERNEL_SRC" "KERNEL_BUILD=$KERNEL_BUILD" NO_WARNINGS=1 >/dev/null

[ $? -ne 0 ] && error "Failed to build kernel module" && exit 1

echo Done.

echo -n "Building truecrypt... "

cd ../Cli && make NO_WARNINGS=1 >/dev/null

[ $? -ne 0 ] && error "Failed to build truecrypt" && exit 1

echo Done.

exit 0

```

Zaznaczyłem linijki zmienione z  /drivers/md/dm.h na /drivers/devices/md/dm.h . Jednak nadal nie może znaleźć dm.h Coś 3ba jeszcze porawić ? Źródła sa teoretycznie gdzie ich szuka.

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   
> 
> a tak w ogole co to za karta, ze ndiswrappera potrzebuejsz do niej?
> 
>  
> ...

 

w make.conf w FEATURES wpisz -sandbox i bedzie dzialac...

nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane ale kolega ma tak z alsa-driver na gentoo-sources  :Neutral: 

@tomiw: ten skrypt tylko sprawdza czy wszystko jest OK< pozniej wywoluje make, a ten korzysta juz z makefile. Prawdopodobnie jest w nim linijka -I$KERNEL_SRC/drivers/md co sprawia ze plikow *.h szuka wlasnie w tym katalogu... trzeba wyedytowac makefile(s) (zalezy ile ich tam jest)

----------

## tomiw

Jak wrócę z pracy to popatrzę do Makefile. Jeżeli sobie nie poradzę to wkleję go na forum  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *tomiw wrote:*   

> Jak wrócę z pracy to popatrzę do Makefile. Jeżeli sobie nie poradzę to wkleję go na forum 

 

juz lepiej na PW  :Wink: 

----------

## tomiw

Tak rzeczywiście była w Makefile linijka

```
EXTRA_CFLAGS += -I$(KERNEL_SRC)/drivers/md
```

zmieniłem na 

```
EXTRA_CFLAGS += -I$(KERNEL_SRC)/drivers/devices/md
```

I skompilował się bez problemu

 Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## Belliash

rozumiem zatem ze zostaly tylko sterowniki ATI?

----------

## tomiw

Dokładnie tak. Chyba zmienie na nvidie, bo nigdy mi nie podobało się wsparcie ati dla linuxa i jakość sterowników (oczywiście tych zamknietych tworzonych przez ati)

----------

## Belliash

wiesz...

sprawa wyglada tak, ze ten pliczek jest wymagany przez stery ATI i byl w kernelu linuksa, ale troche zmodyfikowalismy kod i stal sie zbedny...

jak pewnie zauwazyles, zgloszenie zmienilo status na Assigned, wiec moze niedlugo cos sie z tym zrobi  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

no wlasnie, propos ATi. cougar............. rozwala mi X'y. okna pozostawiają po sobie ślady. grafika jest źle rendrowana, w niektórych miejscach jest przerwa w konturach, a jak odpale www, to zeby cokolwiek zobaczyc na niej, to musze kursorem po niej przejechac i w ogole wszystko tragicznie wolno dziala. na starym kernelu 2.6.20-ck śmiga bezproblemowo. karta to ati xpress200m w laptopie. szkoda, ze daje taki efekt, bo sam kernel sprawuje sie niezle, ale xy musze miec. 

kernel na plus:

+ w końcu działa mi poprawna rozdzielczosc konsoli (we wszystkich kernelach miałem niska rozdzielczosc i duze czcionki, config jest ten sam)

+ faktycznie bootuje sie jakos szybciej (odczucie przynajmniej)

kernel na minus:

- alsa musi byc zewnętrzna

- te nieszczęsne xy

----------

## Belliash

hmm...

mialem podobny efekt na XGLu jak uzywalem kwina...

jak odpalilem beryla to samo zniknelo...

pozniej zauwazylem ze n starszej wersji XGLa problemu tego nie ma.

Zapewne nie uzywasz XGLa ale jesli to mozliwe, to moglbys nad tym trochu posiedziec?

Najwyzej jesli nie bedzie zadnego rezultatu to wtedy zobacze co sie da zrobic.

Problem jest tego rodzaju ze tu kazdy ma grafike ze stajni nvidii...  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

cóż, masz rację. nie uzywam XGLa ani niczego podobnego (choc w koncu kiedys musze nad tym posiedzieć). 

trochę probowałem zniwelować te 'efekty', była MAŁA poprawa (ciut płynniej działało, mniejsze ślady zostawaly) gdy przekompilowałem pakiety z serii

xf86-video-* (* = ati, vesa, fbdev vga), ale tak jak mówię, niewielka to ulgę przyniosło. oczywiscie potem przekompilowałem jeszcze xorg-server oraz xorg-x11, ale nic nie dało. przekompilowanie niektórych libów z x11-libs tez nic nie dało (render, dri, randr, oraz kilku innych).

----------

## Belliash

a moze w konfigu kernela cos masz ?

niby konfig taki sam, ale inny kernel, moze miec czes czego nie mial poprzedni lub vice versa?

----------

## Poe

ciężko powiedzieć... w wolnym czasie (czyli nie wiem kiedy, bo od jutra zaczynam pracę) pogrzebie dokladniej w kernelu i pomysle co może byc tego przyczyną.

----------

## tomiw

Hmm... Ja mam prawie ten sam config co w 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 (zmiany związane ze SLUB, SATA i kilka innych drobnych), też mam grafikę ATI (x300se) i nie mam takiego objawu, xy działają wporządku tyle że nie ma akceleracji OpenGL. Sterownki to 8.37.6-r1 z portage.

----------

## Belliash

chcialbym 1 rzecz wyjasnic na poczatku...

jakie stery sie nie kompiluja, jakie uzywacie i czym one sie roznia od siebie?

Dzieki tomiw za wsparcie  :Wink: 

----------

## tomiw

Nie kompilują się x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1 a dokładnie moduł jądra fglrx który przeznaczony jest do wsparcia DRI. Tych sterowników używam bo wątpie żeby jakieś starsze się skompilowały

----------

## Belliash

 *tomiw wrote:*   

> Nie kompilują się x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1 a dokładnie moduł jądra fglrx który przeznaczony jest do wsparcia DRI. Tych sterowników używam bo wątpie żeby jakieś starsze się skompilowały

 

jak sie nie kompiluja to jak ich uzywasz? Bez DRI?

############# NIE TESTOWANE LEKARSTWO NA ATI-DRIVERS #############

1) wersja 8.36.5 prawdopodobnie dziala z Cougarem, wiec mozliwy jest downgrade...

2) mozna zalatac wersje 8.37.6, w tym celu nalezy wypakowac plik *.run oraz dostac sie do zrodel. Nastepnie odnalezc plik 'firegl_public.c' w ktorym to wystepuje ow felerna linijka '#include "linux/ioctl32.h"' i zamienic ja na '#include "asm/compat.h"'

Oba powyzsze sposoby moga dzialac jak i zaden zn ich moze nie dzialac!

Zadnego z powyzszych sposobow nie testowalem!

Jezeli chociaz 1 z nich okaze sie solucja, problem uwazam za rozwiazany, jesli nie bedziemy myslec dalej...

----------

## XianN

Morph: Chetnie potestuje ten kernel, ale jak dorobi sie obslugi jfs. Da sie to?

----------

## Belliash

 *XianN wrote:*   

> Morph: Chetnie potestuje ten kernel, ale jak dorobi sie obslugi jfs. Da sie to?

 

Przykro mi, nie potrafie pomoc w tym zakresie.

Niestety nie ma takiej mozliwosci.

----------

## tomiw

Ad 1.

```
[ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5 [8.37.6-r1] USE="qt3 -acpi" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run size ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run to /usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_panel_sources.tgz to /usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/panel

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

  CC [M]  /usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:148:27: error: linux/ioctl32.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drm_proc.h:41,

                 from /usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:333:

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drmP.h:126:1: warning: "DRM_DEBUG_CODE" redefined

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:177:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:451: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_stub_open':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:574: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_put_user_ptr':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1352: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1352: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1352: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1352: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_pci_find_device':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1739: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:477)

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_request_irq':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2593: warning: 'deprecated_irq_flag' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:66)

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2593: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_unregister_ioctl32_conversion':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2616: warning: 'return' with a value, in function returning void

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4847: warning: 'kmem_cache_t' is deprecated

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KAS_SlabCache_Initialize':

/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4888: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

make[2]: *** [/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1629:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 975:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ati-drivers-8.36.5.ebuild, line 163:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.22 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/usr/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.36.5/temp/build.log'.

```

Także pierwsze rozwiązanie nie działa, nad drugim popracuję wieczoremLast edited by tomiw on Tue Jun 26, 2007 12:57 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Belliash

tomiw: dzieki wielkie za testy  :Wink: 

mam nadzieje ze 2 sposob jednak bedzie dzialal...

A tak poza tym, do overlaya trafila dzis nowa wersja tego kernela - oznaczona numerkiem 3.0.5 (rewizja 838)!

----------

## evilav

A czy pod Sabayonem moge tego używać??

----------

## Raku

 *evilav wrote:*   

> A czy pod Sabayonem moge tego używać??

 

najlepiej spytaj na forum Sabayona.

----------

## manwe_

Zassałem właśnie najnowsiejszą wersję 3.0.5, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Narazie tworzę config. 

Pierwszy zauważony błąd: -> Power management options -> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support -> [puste okno]

----------

## tomiw

U mnie jak najbardziej jest to menu. uruchamasz menuconfig czy xconfig ?

----------

## Belliash

 *evilav wrote:*   

> A czy pod Sabayonem moge tego używać??

 

jezeli jest 64-bitowy (amd64) to jak najbardziej...

Linux to Linux!

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Zassałem właśnie najnowsiejszą wersję 3.0.5, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Narazie tworzę config. 
> 
> Pierwszy zauważony błąd: -> Power management options -> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support -> [puste okno]

 

mozliwe ze te opcje maja jakas niespelniona zaleznosc...

----------

## manwe_

 *tomiw wrote:*   

> U mnie jak najbardziej jest to menu. uruchamasz menuconfig czy xconfig ?

 

menu

```
  CC      drivers/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_stats.o

drivers/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_stats.c:18:17: error: xfs.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

drivers/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_stats.c:23: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'int'

drivers/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_stats.c: In function 'xfs_init_procfs':

drivers/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_stats.c:106: error: 'xfs_read_xfsstats' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_stats.c:106: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_stats.c:106: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [drivers/fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_stats.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/fs/xfs] Błąd 2

make: *** [drivers/fs] Błąd 2
```

Po wyłączeniu XFS kompilacja przeszła, ale podczas update world: 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 7) dev-libs/klibc-1.5 to /

 * klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-cougar-v1

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking klibc-1.5.tar.bz2 to /tmp/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5/work

 * CTARGET = x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 * Your kernel sources are not configured for your chosen arch!

 * (KERNEL_ARCH="", ARCH="x86_64")

```

Bez XFS jednak nie poużywam jajka. Btw. na ile to jest zwykły patchset, a na ile zupełnie przerobione jajco? Bo tak patrząc na ilość problemów jakie ludzie mają w powyższych postach, to chyba sporo tam pozmieniane jest.

----------

## Belliash

1) XFS naprawiony w r844 (cougar-3.0.5.ebuild) - wystarczy tylko zaktualizowac overlaya

2) Widzeze sam zaczales modyfikowac Cougara. On zglasza sie jako '2.6.22' natomiast u Ciebie widze '2.6.22-cougar-v1'

----------

## manwe_

To tylko CONFIG_LOCALVERSION. Wieczorem sprawdzę z XFS  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> To tylko CONFIG_LOCALVERSION. Wieczorem sprawdzę z XFS 

 

moze tak, a moze wyedytowales Makefile... nie wnikam w to... tak czy inaczej XFS powinien juz dzialac  :Smile: 

jestem tez ciekaw co ze sterownikami ATI?  :Smile: 

----------

## tomiw

Ad 2

```
ATI module generator V 2.0

==========================

initializing...

cleaning...

patching 'highmem.h'...

assuming new VMA API since we do have kernel 2.6.x...

 Assuming default VMAP API

 Assuming default munmap API

doing Makefile based build for kernel 2.6.x and higher

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.22/build SUBDIRS=/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

  CC [M]  /lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

In file included from /lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drm_proc.h:41,

                 from /lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:371:

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drmP.h:126:1: warning: "DRM_DEBUG_CODE" redefined

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:177:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:489: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_stub_open':

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:612: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_put_user_ptr':

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1473: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1473: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1473: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1473: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_pci_find_device':

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1865: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at include/l                             inux/pci.h:477)

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_do_mmap':

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1970: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_request_irq':

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2732: warning: 'deprecated_irq_flag' is deprecated (declared at inclu                             de/linux/interrupt.h:66)

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2732: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible                              pointer type

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_unregister_ioctl32_conversion':

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2755: warning: 'return' with a value, in function returning void

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:5106: warning: 'kmem_cache_t' is deprecated

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KAS_SlabCache_Initialize':

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:5147: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KAS_ExecuteAtLevel':

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4965: warning: 'flags' may be used uninitialized in this function

  LD [M]  /lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/cougar-3.0.4'

build succeeded with return value 0

duplicating results into driver repository...

done.

==============================

You must change your working directory to /lib/modules/fglrx

and then call ./make_install.sh in order to install the built module.

==============================

```

Czyli 2 sposób zadziałał !!! Sterowniki to 8.38.6 - czyli najnowsze ze strony ATI (wydane wczoraj). Myślę że ze starszymi wersjami też to przejdzie. Instalator ati źródła sterownika kopiuje do /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x i tam właśnie trzeba zamienić w pliku firegl_public.c '#include "linux/ioctl32.h"' na '#include "asm/compat.h"'

Mnie już działa wszystko  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

w takim wypadku, zamykam tego buga w naszym flyspray  :Wink: 

----------

## tomiw

Tylko napisz skrypt który to zmienia z automatu  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *tomiw wrote:*   

> Tylko napisz skrypt który to zmienia z automatu 

 

wiesz... z zalozenia cougar ma byc kernelem dla CinayOS... tam raczej nie bedzie takich problemow...

tym bardziej, ze konfig bedzie statyczny (jedynie bedzie mozliwosc wlaczenia lub wylaczenia sterownikow

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) sys-kernel/cougar-3.0.5 to /

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage/sys-kernel/cougar

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 *

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/cougar-3.0.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1642:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   cougar-3.0.5.ebuild, line 16:   Called subversion_src_unpack

 *   subversion.eclass, line 274:   Called subversion_fetch

 *   subversion.eclass, line 183:   Called die

 *

 * subversion.eclass: ESVN_REPO_URI (or specified URI) and working copy's URL are not matched.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/cougar-3.0.5/temp/build.log'.
```

cos sie zwaliło?

----------

## Yatmai

Zapodacie mi linkiem odnośnie tego CinayOS ? google jakoś zbytnio rozmowne nie było  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 3) sys-kernel/cougar-3.0.5 to /
> ...

 

robiles update overlaya?

overlay lezy w innym miejscu i zrodelka w innym...

ebuild poprawiony w nowym overlayu

wiecej w watku o tym overlayu....

http://arcong.ath.cx/ => wiecej o CinayOS  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

usunąłem layman -d arcon-portage, potem layman -f i layman -a arcon-portage. Coś nie tak jak powinienem?

----------

## Belliash

tak, zapomniales zmienic wpis w /etc/layman/layman.cfg na http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://arcong.ath.cx/ => wiecej o CinayOS 

 

To sie nie dziwie, że google nie było zbyt rozmowne, skoro projekt w zasadzie jeszcze nie istnieje  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, dzięki za linka  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   
> 
> http://arcong.ath.cx/ => wiecej o CinayOS  
> 
> To sie nie dziwie, że google nie było zbyt rozmowne, skoro projekt w zasadzie jeszcze nie istnieje 
> ...

 

a tam od razu nie istnieje...

raczkuje sobie  :Razz: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

a własnie ze dodałem wpis  :Wink:  teraz zadziałało jak wywaliłem katalog cougar z /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> a tam od razu nie istnieje...
> 
> raczkuje sobie 

 

Mam tylko nadzieje, że wyjdzie lepiej niż Hurd... A swoją drogą, pracują jeszcze nad tym, bo ostatnio niewiele o nim słyszałem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## c2p

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Mam tylko nadzieje, że wyjdzie lepiej niż Hurd... A swoją drogą, pracują jeszcze nad tym, bo ostatnio niewiele o nim słyszałem 

 

Cośtam dłubią  :Smile: .

----------

## Belliash

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   a tam od razu nie istnieje...
> 
> raczkuje sobie  
> 
> Mam tylko nadzieje, że wyjdzie lepiej niż Hurd... A swoją drogą, pracują jeszcze nad tym, bo ostatnio niewiele o nim słyszałem 

 

nooo wiesz... do wszystkiego potrzeba rak.. a tych z kolei nie wiele  :Sad: 

----------

## Yatmai

Cóż Cougar i CinayOS wydają się bardziej przyszłościowe, mam nadzieje, że pójdzie im lepiej, choć na działanie Linuksa nie narzekam (gorzej z ludźmi bezpośrednio odpowiedzialnymi za kernel, ale może im się polepszy  :Wink:  )

----------

## Belliash

Cougar! 3.0.6 ready to out!  :Wink: 

A i 3.0.7 ujrzal dzisiaj swiatlo dzienne...

Czym roznia sie te 2 wersje od siebie?

Co sprawilo ze wyszly w tym samym dniu?

Otoz, wersja 3.0.7 wzgledem 3.0.6:

* &posiada ustawiony na sztywno fizyczny adres na 0x200000

* cat /proc/cpuinfo wskaze sse3 zamiast pni

* ^uname -s powinno wypisac "Cougar!" zamiast "Linux"

* bugfix klawiatury PS/2

* poprawia blad zwiazany z ladowaniem modulu binfmt (jesli nie wkompilowany)

* wlascicieli macierzy ucieszy z pewnoscia "Bad Block Relocation Device Target"

* szuka headerow w 'include/cinay' zamiast w 'include/linux'

& powinno wyeliminowac blad, jaki kfiaciarka zglosil mi PM bez koniecznosci ingerowania w .config

^ powoduje blad, ktory nie lezy po stronie kernela, a po stronie portage. Chodzi oto, iz portagesprawdza na jakim systemie zostalo uruchomione. W przypadku uzycia Cougar! 3.0.7 nie jest to 'Linux', tylko 'Cougar!', o czym odpowiednio nas informuje. Zapobiec mozna temu na 2 sposoby:

Pierwszy z nich polega na przywroceniu nazwy 'Linux' w kernelu. W tym celu nalezy wyedytowac plik 'include/cinay/uts.h' i zmienic wartosc "#define UTS_SYSNAME" (linia  :Cool: . Drugi zas sposob, zostal opisany przez Grosika. Pozwole go sobie przytoczyc:

1) Edytujemy plik /usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage_data.py

2) Kolo linii 21 dopisujemy:

```
elif ostype=="Cougar!":

        userland="GNU"

        os.environ["XARGS"]="xargs -r"
```

Problemu oczywiscie nie maja osoby korzystajace z innych dystrybucji...

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Poe

```

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/cougar-3.0.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 763:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  cougar-3.0.7.ebuild, line 16:   Called subversion_src_unpack

  subversion.eclass, line 274:   Called subversion_fetch

  subversion.eclass, line 183:   Called die

!!! subversion.eclass: ESVN_REPO_URI (or specified URI) and working copy's URL are not matched.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/cougar-3.0.7/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

```

nie uzywam laymana ani nic innego. po prostu zassalem ebuilda, dalem do overlaya, zrobiłem digesta i chciałem zmegrować.

----------

## Belliash

Gdzies tam w /usr/portage/distfiles sa sciagniete z SVNa zrodla cougara ze starszej wersji, ktore probuje uaktualnic do nowszej.

Z tym, ze stare pobrane byly z innego adresu, wiec tego pisze 'not match'.

Zatem sa 2 wyjscia. Albo usuniesz stare zrodla i pobierzesz nowe, albo migrujesz do nowego adresu  :Wink: 

Jak migrowac?

W root zrodelek piszemy svn info i powinien wypisac stary adres...

Potem piszemy svn sw --relocate POPRZEDNI_ADRES_JAKI ZWROCI https://arcon.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arcon/trunk/cinay/sources/cougar

----------

## Yatmai

Zastanawia mnie ta zmiana w uname -a, czyżby Cougar miał ambicje stać się osobnym, samodzielnym jajkiem ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Zastanawia mnie ta zmiana w uname -a, czyżby Cougar miał ambicje stać się osobnym, samodzielnym jajkiem ? 

 

takie jest glowne zalozenie  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

wrażenia z 3.0.7:

```

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r2/work ...

/usr/portage/eclass/linux-mod.eclass: line 506: cd: /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x: No such file or directory

 * Preparing fglrx module

make: *** No rule to make target `kmod_build'.  Stop.

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1647:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ati-drivers-8.37.6-r2.ebuild, line 174:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

 * 

 * Unable to make  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.22 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

```

to ati po poprawiniu tej jednej linijki w firegl_public.c

pomijają co.

odpalam komputer, pokazuje mi się grub. wybieram cougara 3.0.7, natychmiast następuje ponowne uruchomienie komputera.......

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> wrażenia z 3.0.7:
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r2/work ...
> ...

 

jutro rano naprawie....

dzis juz mi sie nie chce od tej temp ;/

pozdrawiam!

----------

## Poe

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   wrażenia z 3.0.7:
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r2/work ...
> ...

 

nie dziwie sie  :Wink: 

a nie masz pomyslu dlaczego mi sie rebootuje, kiedy chce wybrac tego nowego cougara?

----------

## Yatmai

Mnie się czarny ekran pojawia po wybraniu Cougar'a z gruba.... Chyba mnie coś nie polubił  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*   wrażenia z 3.0.7:
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r2/work ...
> ...

 

wlasnie mam pomysl  :Wink: 

a powiem nawet wiecej... nie probowalem go zabootowac tylko od razu zabralem sie do roboty, poczym skompilowalem go i zabootowalem... oczywiscie nie ma mowy aby u mnie nie dzialal  :Razz: 

latke na kernela od razu wrzucilem do repozytorium, a ebuilda wlasnie zaktualizowalem...

teraz powinien dzialac...

----------

## Belliash

Cougar v3.0.8 trafil do overlaya  :Wink: 

Powinien dzialac lepiej niz 3.0.7. Przynajmniej nidia i alsa z tym dzialaja, ale inne rzeczy tez powinny...

Nie trzeba tez latac portage!

----------

## Poe

```

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/mconf

scripts/kconfig/mconf x86_64/Kconfig

drivers/fs/Kconfig:275: can't open file "fs/reiser4/Kconfig"

make[1]: *** [menuconfig] Error 1

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

```

przy probie wywołania menuconfig w 3.0.8

----------

## Yatmai

Mnie wywala to samo  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>   SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c
> ...

 

heh...

czasami zdarzy sie taki glupi blad...  :Sad:  az zal sciska...  :Razz: 

ale wszystko da sie naprawic... w overlayu 3.0.8-r1

----------

## Poe

```

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/mm/bootmem.o

  CC      kernel/mm/filemap.o

kernel/mm/filemap.c:592: error: redefinition of ‘__kstrtab_add_to_page_cache_lru’

kernel/mm/filemap.c:292: error: previous definition of ‘__kstrtab_add_to_page_cache_lru’ was here

kernel/mm/filemap.c:592: error: redefinition of ‘__ksymtab_add_to_page_cache_lru’

kernel/mm/filemap.c:292: error: previous definition of ‘__ksymtab_add_to_page_cache_lru’ was here

kernel/mm/filemap.c:976: error: redefinition of ‘__kstrtab_find_get_pages’

kernel/mm/filemap.c:786: error: previous definition of ‘__kstrtab_find_get_pages’ was here

kernel/mm/filemap.c:976: error: redefinition of ‘__ksymtab_find_get_pages’

kernel/mm/filemap.c:786: error: previous definition of ‘__ksymtab_find_get_pages’ was here

make[1]: *** [kernel/mm/filemap.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel/mm] Error 2

```

config - http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/files/.config

----------

## Belliash

CC      kernel/ksysfs.o

  CC      kernel/seccomp.o

  CC      kernel/utsname_sysctl.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/mm/bootmem.o

  CC      kernel/mm/filemap.o

  CC      kernel/mm/mempool.o

  CC      kernel/mm/oom_kill.o

  CC      kernel/mm/fadvise.o

  CC      kernel/mm/page_alloc.o

jak widac, pliczek kompiluje sie bez zarzutow...

chwilowo nie bardzo mam czas aby to rozgryzc ale obiecuje ze posiedze nad tym i dziekuje za 'buga', moze faktycznie cos jest nie tak, a moze poprostu wystapil jakis blad u Ciebie w lokalnych zrodelkach? chwilowo ciezko jest mi odpowiedziec na to pytanie ;(

/chociaz juz mi sie nie kompiluje...  :Razz: 

/wiem juz co jest grane, ale z racji ze nie ja to zepsulem nie chce tego na razie ruszac. Wole sie najpierw skonsultowac z osoba ktora raczyla napsocic  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /wiem juz co jest grane, ale z racji ze nie ja to zepsulem nie chce tego na razie ruszac. Wole sie najpierw skonsultowac z osoba ktora raczyla napsocic 

 

Kurcze, jak Ty to robisz ?  :Smile:  Za młodu pisałem w Pascalu, w technikum męczyliśmy Assemblera, piszę teraz troche w bash'u, C, C++ (z SDL i Qt włącznie) ale jak zaglądam do kernela to sie połapać nie mogę co jest do czego i od czego zacząć analizę  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

heheheh

tajemnica zawodowa... /joke/

----------

